# grand / gros



## nsabah2004

Hi all;

Sometimes, I face the problem of understanding the difference grand/gros. Any website that you can refer me for explaining it.

For example,

Un grand client ou un gros client, je dirais un gros client. Mais en meme temps, je dirais,  une grande banque. 

Thanks

Best Regards;

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Alcon Gui

Grand (taille ) = tall

Gros in other cases


----------



## nsabah2004

So, why do we say une grande banque..


----------



## Lezert

for banque ,société,  we can say both
une grosse banque, une grande banque
une grosse société, une grande société

pour ce genre de choses, c'est  l'usage seulement qui dicte ses lois


----------



## Alcon Gui

"gros/grosse" is more a metaphoric


----------



## NYCPrincesse

Grand(e) can also be used to mean "great"
or in the case of "grande personne" , a grown-up.


----------



## guyper

Would it have been possible to also say, "C'est un grand livre" or only, "C'est un gros livre" is acceptable?

How do I know when to use gros instead of grand?

Thank you


----------



## RuK

Un grand livre would be a great book, a book that attains greatness. Gros is thick, in this case. It is a little tricky, because grand would usually be big or tall. You'll pick it up most easily by ear, I think - I don't know if there are rules.


----------



## weefoot

It's different: "c'est un grand livre" = "c'est un livre remarquable"
"c'est un gros livre" = "c'est un livre long (avec beaucoup de pages)


----------



## yuechu

Re: Guyper

Pour clarifier :
Est-ce que ça veut donc dire qu'un « grand livre » peut avoir le sens d'un livre remarquable et aussi un « big book » ?

The first meaning one would think of when hearing 'grand livre' would be a 'livre remarquable', but another possible, less common meaning, would be 'a big book' (referring to the size) ?

Merci !


----------



## tite_abeie

Oui, un grand livre peut s'utiliser pour un "bon livre", comme pour un "grand homme", quelqu'un de bien, qui a fait de grande choses... does it make sense?


----------



## yuechu

Thank you for your response, tite_abeie.

I understand that part, yes, but you say that un "grand livre" can also describe its size, c'est ça ?

Can it therefore have the same meaning as 'gros livre' as well?


----------



## boyofletch

Salut tout le monde!

Je viens de deménager en Belgique et, depuis mon arrivée, j'ai souvent entendu le mot "gros" pour décrire la taille de quelquechose. D'après ce qu'on m'a appris à l'école, j'avais l'impression que "grand" voudrait dire "big" et que "gros" voudrait dire "fat"...mais il me semble maintenant qu'il serait encore plus compliqué que ça...donc si quelqu'un peu m'éxpliquer la différence, je serais bien reconnaissant! 

Merci d'avance!

Tom


----------



## silaya

Bonjour!

Effectivement, en règle générale, "grand" signifie  "tall" et gros signifie "fat" lorsque l'on parle  d'une personne.
C'est à dire que "grand" s etraduit par "tall" si l'on parle de la taille et "gros" se traduit par "fat" si l'on parle de son poids ou de sa circonférence.

Mais gros et grand peuvent aussi se traduire par "big", lorsque l'on parle d'autre chose qu'une personne. 
Par exemple, "un gros probleme" se dit pour "a big problem". ALors qu'on ne dira jamais "a fat problem" (enfin, à ma connaissance )

Un "grand frère" se dira "a big brother" (ou an elder brother)

"Gros" et "grand" peuvent aussi, parfois, se traduire par "large".



J'espere que ça repond a ta question (et que c'est assez clair ce dont je ne suis pas sure!)


----------



## boyofletch

Merci pour la réponse - oui ça aide....mais en outre, pourquoi est-ce qu'on dit "un gros problème" au lieu d'"un grand problème"? Est-ce que ceux-ci ont la même signification? Sinon, est-ce qu'il y a des règles pour des étrangers perdus, comme moi?


----------



## silaya

Haha, non, malheureusement il n'y a pas de règles pour ce genre d'expression à ma connaissance.

D'autant qu'on dit plutôt  "j'ai un gros problème" que "j'ai un grand problème" mais qu'on dira "mon problème est grand".
Et que certaines eprsonnes diront surement que "un grand problème" se dit totu à fait. Tout dépend des usages.

Je pense que l'on dira plutôt gros pour quelque chose qui est abstrait, qui n'a pas de consistance particulière. (un gros problème, une grosse faim, un gros appétit, un gros chagrin...)


----------



## Micia93

mais on dira un *grand *amour !


----------



## mioute

et "il a un grand cœur" (he's generous) mais aussi "il a le cœur gros" (he's sad)


----------



## Micia93

pourrait-on en conclure que ce qui est "gros" est négatif et que ce qui est "grand" est positif ?
je cherche d'autres exemples ....

j'en ai un : on dira "gros con" mais "un grand homme"
bof, en plus c'est mal élevé ...


----------



## mioute

On peut trouver des contres-exemples (un grand malheur)
Mais je suis d'accord "gros" à une connotation plus négative que "grand"

pour les choses physiques je dirais
grand -> tall
gros -> large
gras -> fat


----------



## Micia93

mioute said:


> pour les choses physiques je dirais
> grand -> tall
> gros -> large
> gras -> fat



que devient "big" dans ce cas-là ?
sans doute, comme dit plus haut, cela dépend-il du contexte !


----------



## mioute

"big" en valable pour les 3 en fonction du contexte tout comme "fat" peut-être utilisé pour "gros" et "gras".

Je pense qu'avec l'habitude on fait moins d'erreurs mais ça me parait difficile de trouver une règle qui fonctionne à tout les coups.


----------



## kervarker

Bonjour,

Quand on peut employer les deux, "gros" comporte peut-être une nuance plus enfantine, familière, gentiment moqueuse, alors que "grand" se réfère à quelque chose de plus sérieux

Par exemple on parler d'"un gros chagrin" sur un ton attendrissant pour un enfant qui s'est écorché le genou ou qui a égaré son ours en peluche, alors qu'un "grand chagrin" s'emploie pour un deuil ou une rupture amoureuse


----------



## silaya

Oui, "grand" a un coté plus solennel. 

Mais effectivement, je pense que c'est typiquement le genre de choses que l'on apprend avec l'usage. 

Un peu comme les genres des mots (j'ai pas de meilleurs exemple )


----------



## mioute

et les gros mots (swear words) ;-)


----------



## silaya

haha mais pour une fois ça ne marche pas totalement!
"grand mot" peut être moqueur dans "tout de suite les grands mots" par exemple


----------



## Wunny

Je prends trois exemples (que vous pourriez me traduire si cela ne vous gêne pas et que vous avez suffisamment le temps):

• Jimmy est gros (Jimmy a une masse élevée).
• Jimmy est grand (Jimmy a une grande taille)
• L'Empire State Building est grand (Une entité inanimée est grande).

Je n'arrive pas à faire la distinction pour *tall *et *big. *Aussi, "tall" n'est-il pas seulement utilisée pour les humains?
Je vous remercie par avance.


----------



## OLN

Le français est pour moi plus imprécis que l'anglais. 

- Jimmy est grand (Jimmy a une grande taille) : Jimmy is tall
- Jimmy est gros, Jimmy est fort : Jimmy is big (on parle du volume, y compris du volume musculaire)
mais : He wears a big size : il s'habille en grandes tailles.

- L'Empire State Building est grand 
Il est élevé mais il n'est pas gros  The Empire State Building is tall.

A big tree : un gros arbre (voume) 
A tall tree : un grand arbre (grand au sens haut, élevé)
A big building (imposant par son volume), a large buidling : un vaste édifice, un gros batîment ; on dira aussi un grand bâtiment en français.

[...]


----------



## moustic

Jimmy is fat -> il est corpulent / en sur-poids
Jimmy is big -> il est grand / il est costaud (pas forcément "fat")
Jimmy is tall -> par exemple, il mesure 1,90 m
The ESB is very high -> it's a tall building


----------



## hamedato

Salue a tous

I know if grand precedes the nous, it would mean great and if follows it, it would mean tall.
And I know gros means big or fat. But I don't get why here it says:
Mon pantalon a de grandes poches.

Does it literary means great pockets but in fact means gros poches (= big pocket)?

Merci en avance


----------



## zapspan

OLN said:


> A big building (imposant par son volume), a large buidling : un vaste édifice, un gros batîment ; on dira aussi un grand bâtiment en français.
> 
> [...]


What about a big house:  une grosse maison ou une grande maison?  I think that in English we generally would not say a tall house (although we would say a tall building), but I found about the same number of hits on Google for "une grande maison" and "une grosse maison".  Are they both ok?


----------



## True North

Il ya maintenant cinquante ans que j'ai commencé à apprendre le français...les multiples nuances de *grand *et *gros  *m'échappent encore...

Je m'essaye:

Le grand comédien avait le coeur gros en acceptant le grand honneur du grand prix du grand gala en récompense d'une grande carrière ou il a joué entre autres le rôle du gros rigolo, du gros méchant, capitaine du gros bateau,  dans des grands films à gros budget qui ont misé gros sur les grands thèmes, afin de plaire au grand public malgré les gros échecs et grosses déceptions des grandes maisons de production.

Un gros merci de lire mon texte...


----------



## Bezoard

Capitaine du gros bateau ?


----------



## parisaram

We never say "une grosse maison", it sounds weird. We say "une grande maison" if it has many rooms and square meters. A tall building (with many levels) is "un bâtiment élevé".


----------



## grain de sel

Il y a un exercice dans le cahier de mes élèves où ils doivent décrire un monstre. Ils ont le choix entre une petite, grande ou grosse bouche et des petits, grands ou gros yeux. Quelle est la différence entre une grande bouche et une grosse bouche (la première est-elle plus large?) ? Quelle est la différence entre des grands yeux et des gros yeux ?


----------



## tartopom

Je dirais
une grande bouche est large.
une grosse bouche a des lèvres très charnues.

des grands yeux, ils prennent plein de place sur le visage
des gros yeux, ils sont gros et ronds


----------



## broglet

It's important to note that grand-mère does not mean a big mother or a fat mother but a grandmother and Grand-Rue (often mistakenly rendered Grand'Rue as though there's a missing e, which there is not) does not mean a big street, a fat street or even a grand street, but a high street.


----------



## wildan1

broglet said:


> Grand-Rue... does not mean a big street, a fat street or even a grand street, but a high street.


Yes, in BE only, however. In AE we call that _a main street. _

For us _"a high street"_ is just that--one that is higher in altitude in the town--going up a hill, for example--but it could be a street with just houses on it.


----------



## Nanon

broglet said:


> It's important to note that grand-mère does not mean a big mother or a fat mother but a grandmother


Exception: in a few, quite specific, Orwellian contexts, le Grand Frère *is* Big Brother .
Well, in fact, _Big Brother_ remains untranslated.


----------



## Locape

yuechu said:


> you say that un "grand livre" can also describe its size, c'est ça ?
> Can it therefore have the same meaning as 'gros livre' as well?


Un 'grand livre' sera compris en effet en premier comme un livre remarquable, mais si on l'oppose à un petit livre, ce sera compris comme 'grand' par la taille ('le grand livre, là, à côté de ceux qui sont plus petits'). Un 'gros livre' est je crois 'a thick book', qui est très épais et contient beaucoup de pages, il peut donc être petit et gros.


----------



## Locape

hamedato said:


> I don't get why here it says:
> Mon pantalon a de grandes poches.
> Does it literary means great pockets but in fact means gros poches (= big pocket)?


For future readers, I would say 'large pockets', large size pockets.


True North said:


> le rôle du gros méchant
> capitaine du gros bateau


Le 'gros méchant' sera plutôt compris comme 'the fat bad guy' ou 'the fat villain', on dit habituellement 'le grand méchant' (the big villain) ou 'le grand méchant loup'.
'Capitaine du grand bateau' ou 'du plus gros bateau'.


----------



## Nanon

Mes deux centimes : 


tartopom said:


> une grande bouche est large


Oui, et on peut aussi penser qu'elle _s'ouvre en grand_, ce qui convient bien pour décrire un monstre  ! _Une grosse bouche_ est juste une bouche épaisse et ne fait pas penser à l'ouverture.


zapspan said:


> What about a big house:  une grosse maison ou une grande maison ?


_Une grande maison _se dit habituellement pour une maison spacieuse. _Une grosse maison_ peut parfois se dire mais cela fait penser à une grande maison pas vraiment très jolie.
_Une grande voiture_ est spacieuse ; _une grosse voiture _est grande, mais elle est aussi puissante.


boyofletch said:


> pourquoi est-ce qu'on dit "un gros problème" au lieu d'"un grand problème"? Est-ce que ceux-ci ont la même signification?


On dit les deux. _Un gros problème_ est lourd, pénible : il faut trouver une solution pour s'en débarrasser. _Un grand problème_ fait davantage penser à un problème philosophique qu'on va résoudre par une profonde réflexion.


Micia93 said:


> pourrait-on en conclure que ce qui est "gros" est négatif et que ce qui est "grand" est positif ?


On ne peut pas généraliser comme ça : _un gros bisou, un gros câlin,_ c'est absolument positif !  


silaya said:


> Mais effectivement, je pense que c'est typiquement le genre de choses que l'on apprend avec l'usage.


Pas faux.


----------



## JClaudeK

grain de sel said:


> Il y a un exercice dans le cahier de mes élèves où ils doivent décrire un monstre. Ils ont le choix entre une petite, grande ou grosse bouche et des petits, grands ou gros yeux. [....]
> Quelle est la différence entre des grands yeux et des gros yeux ?


Pour un monstre, on dira plutôt "de(s) gros yeux" (= des yeux globuleux)
Cf. l'expression "faire les gros yeux"

On dira "Elle a de grands yeux."   pour faire un  compliment.


----------



## mehoul

En principe, et sauf dans des expressions infantiles comme "gros câlin", gros est plutôt connoté négativement. Si par exemple quelqu'un me dit que son voisin a acheté une grande voiture, j'imagine un père de famille qui a besoin d'un tel véhicule pour emmener sa famille nombreuse en vacances, mais s'il me dit que son voisin a une grosse voiture, j'imagine plutôt un chauffard pourvu d'une voiture puissante, destinée à impressionner les gens.


----------



## Nanon

Je coche toutes les cases sauf celle du chauffard : une grosse voiture n'est pas forcément toujours mal conduite. Du reste, les connotations négatives sont nombreuses mais il y a aussi beaucoup d'autres expressions avec _gros _dans le sens de _supérieur à la normale_ mais sans être chargés négativement : _une grosse part de gâteau, un livre en gros caractères, un gros pull_ ou _une grosse faim_...

Pour ceux qui ont besoin de règles pour s'y retrouver, on peut aussi retenir qu'en parlant d'argent, on utilise souvent _gros _: _une grosse somme, un gros héritage, un gros salaire, une grosse marge, de grosses dépenses..._


----------



## guillaume de manzac m

One problem for *English *speakers is that we have *gross* and *grand* and *great *but with quite different meanings.
*gross* means fat/obscene/disgusting  -----    e.g. You are disgusting. What you just did is so gross!
*grand* has several meanings ........ connected with class and behaviour  e.g. What a grand house! He behaves like a really grand person! He's a bit of a grandee.
*Great* means big/mighty/large (and of course for all teenagers of the 60's) WONDERFUL!

Not to forget "*grand*-father" and "*great-grand*-father" and *great-great-great-great-grand*-father.

And *a grand* is a large amount of money - £1000.     

  ( English is a confusing language?? - "not for me - oh! man alive, I've spoken it since I was five"  (= Dr. Doolittle quote))


----------



## Nanon

_Gross, grand_ and _great _are not too confusing for Francophone learners of English:

EN _gross _reminds of FR _grossier_
EN _grand _reminds of FR _grandiose_
and I think _great _is OK - we hear it a lot... but on second thought, there may be some confusions between _big _and _great _and _large_


----------



## Locape

When I started learning English, I had trouble using correctly 'big' and 'tall', or 'big' and 'large'. Sometimes a 'big man' can be either 'tall' or 'large'.


----------



## True North

Merci à tous d'avoir ajouté à la discussion...


----------



## friasc

Dans un contexte de langue familière (par exemple, en observant un couple d'animaux de la même espèce pendant une visite au zoo avec des enfants, on veut les différencier l'un de l'autre par leur taille : "quel éléphant ? le petit ou le ... ?"), dit-on...

un grand crocodile ou un gros crocodile ?
un grand perroquet ou un gros perroquet ?
un grand serpent ou un gros serpent ?
Une grande giraffe ou une grosse giraffe ?
Un grand hippopotame ou un gros hippopotame ?
Un gros lion ou un grand lion ?

Merci


----------



## Locape

Pour la taille, on les différencie en général par _petit _et _ grand_, pour moi _gros _fera plus référence à _large _(Eng) ou _ fat_. Mais il arrive qu'on utilise ce dernier avec des très petits enfants ('Oh, le gros crocodile !') pour un animal assez effrayant, ou pour en souligner la rondeur ('le gros hippopotame').


----------



## Nicklondon

And let's not get into the uses of _bonny_ (not the attractive variety) _and plump; _these lexical items may be off topic, but it's good to research these concepts for future reference since we're dealing with size.


----------

